# Static Home Testing and Inspection



## KWElectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi All, I have been asked to get a supply to a Static Home which will not be moved and then asked to Test, Inspect and Certify. 

The clients want a 63a supply to this which will be fed with a 16mm 2 core armoured cable (50 metres) and due to them having a PME I will be using an earth stake to provide the Earth. The armoured cable will be protected with a 100a/100mA TD RCD and a 63a MCB. The static has a 17th Edition Consumer Unit already fitted with 30mA RCD as additional protection. 

Now the bit I'm a bit confused with.....

I have noticed the static is wired in T+E and I've read this isn't allowed on normal caravans but believe as this is a permanent unit I think this is ok?? 

My other problem is they currently want it hard wired at the static end but on a 63a plug and socket at the supply end for the foreseeable future due to on going works around the existing property, so they don't want to bury the cable yet. Can this still be classed as a permenant building?? I can't see why not as the 'hook up' is at the other end of the 50 meters of armoured.

Would it be best to earth the armoured from the existing PME or take from the new stake? I know the static itself must be protected by stake and not the PME but not sure on the supply side. 

Any thoughts on advisories on the EICR?? 

Thanks in advance, I can't lose anymore sleep over this.


----------



## great68 (Dec 31, 2012)

This reply is a bit late for you, we wired a similar site and asked our Niceic assesor for advice. Our units were plumbed in for drainage & water. Also telephone and cable. They were 'static' as in no wheels. We were told they should be classed as permanant due to this.


----------

